# Brown tack on a black horse.. Would you?



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, why not? I ride a brown horse with black tack - I don't use any color other than that. I think black tack looks sharp on my Bay Baby. 

So, unfortunately, while I do not have any pictures of me riding black horses with brown tack, I can assure you that I've seen it before. Especially in the Hunter Ring. 

Use whatever you want to use.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Basically its up to you and your goals/preferences. I see lots of blacks in brown tack.

If you show hunters, brown tack is preferred in the ring. Dressage classes go black, jumpers I don't think it matters that much. Western, it's up to you. My grandmother's black QH looks pretty good in his black and silver tack and a black/cream/silver pad, but I see lots of blacks in light oil or brown tack.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

The only type of showing you can get away with black tack on any horse is gaited shows (and most still prefer brown), Dressage, and timed events (like barrel, jumpers, etc.). If you show up in black tack in almost any other event, you will be marked down, or not even placed (depending on the event or judge). 

Traditional horse tack for pleasure or show is some shade of brown. Black horses look good in a more chocolate shade of dark brown, western = dark oil and in English = havana. If the black horse has some red tint to it, or fades a bit to a reddish brown, then a medium oil or chestnut colored leather can look good, as long as it's on the darker side.

I do not like this, though it's what you have to do if you show breed show WP...









This is better, more medium oil tack than light oil as above.









Black horse in dark brown tack (english):


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I absolutely would! I love the look of all black tack on horses, but black on black is too much for me! If its a nice leather saddle, it will look sharp!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I would use black tack, but a carmel color in English tack looks pretty nice on my teammates old pony shadow. I don't have any pictures of him....... But I would perfer black on black


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I think pretty much all tack looks nice on black horses as long as everything matches, except for really light caramel coloured leather. I'm not a fan of that colour on any horse, except maybe on some palominos.


----------



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

I love the really light coloured brown tack on black horses...but thats just my opinion


----------



## Midnight Angel (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Here is a picture of me and my mare last weekend - we have to have the brown for hunter


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I hate black tack.
All my tack for all my ponies/horses is a lovely dark havanah brown. To me black tack is too "black", it is generaly quite harsh colour and quite shiney.

This is my splodgy lad who has a black and white head. The bridle on him is a 20yr old top quality Jefferies leather dark havana brown bridle that cost over £200 new.









The same bridle on stan who it was orriginaly bought for.

















Good quality tack will last a life time.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I have brown tack on a grey....another combination not expected

At a CDI-W



















I like brown tack on any horse.


----------

